# Mice size



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

How big generally are pedigreed mature age mice and weight also? :doh


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a hard question to answer!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

how long is a piece of string?
A pedigre is just a family tree so it would depend on what size range is common for that line as every line will be diffrent depending on what the breeder is phocusing on.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Are they both adult mice? I've never seen anything like it she almost looks as big as a rat!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes there looks to be a "slight" difference haha. Most of my mice are tiny!


----------

